# Free to a good cause



## windyridgebowman (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm not sure where to post this so It may need moved. I have app six LFRB's of good dry wood from pen blank to pepper mill sizes that I would donate to a good cause, student woodshop, anyone making items to donate etc. I have walnut, maple, cherry, be and fbe,honey and yellow locust,spalted cherry,beech etc. Nothing real fancy, but some nice stuff,I can mix the boxes up or separate the wood. Pay the shipping and send me the address, and we will go from there. If anyone is interested. thanks ,Chuck.


----------



## imanseau (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll be brining a group of my airman to woodcraft for a turnathon soon. They will be making pens to send to deployed troops and wounded warriors. Woodcraft does provide all the kits and wood, but last year all they had was oak and maple. I plan on brining some nicer wood to use.

Ian


----------



## ghost1066 (Oct 8, 2013)

I make deer, duck/goose, predator and turkey calls to give new hunters at hunter safety courses or to charity auctions. I don't think I need a lfrb of wood but if you have some that is 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" x either 4" or 8" I might be able to use some. I do maybe a dozen a year and like to be able to tell people that someone helped by donating parts. 

Could you let me know what you have along those lines?


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 8, 2013)

Chuck, that is a nice gesture on your part. You will be Blessed for your actions in helping and sharing.

Ray


----------



## windyridgebowman (Oct 8, 2013)

imanseau said:


> I'll be brining a group of my airman to woodcraft for a turnathon soon. They will be making pens to send to deployed troops and wounded warriors. Woodcraft does provide all the kits and wood, but last year all they had was oak and maple. I plan on brining some nicer wood to use.
> 
> Ian


 All I need is your address and the shipping $ and will get a box out to you. You want mostly pen blanks?


----------



## windyridgebowman (Oct 8, 2013)

ghost1066 said:


> I make deer, duck/goose, predator and turkey calls to give new hunters at hunter safety courses or to charity auctions. I don't think I need a lfrb of wood but if you have some that is 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" x either 4" or 8" I might be able to use some. I do maybe a dozen a year and like to be able to tell people that someone helped by donating parts.
> 
> Could you let me know what you have along those lines?



I have pretty much everything listed in that size or pieces that you can cut to that size. I do want to stick to the lfrb's "cleaning shop" If you want one you are next. Just need your address and $ shipping.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Oct 8, 2013)

ironman123 said:


> Chuck, that is a nice gesture on your part. You will be Blessed for your actions in helping and sharing.
> 
> Ray



Thanks Ray, do you want a box?


----------



## NCWoodArt (Oct 8, 2013)

Charles I will take a box for shipping small, med or Large Flat rate if you still have one. My cousin does a charity event every fall for children with cancer. It is called "Noahfest" in Bedford , Va. They just had the 2nd annual event end of Sept. His son was battling a rare form of lymphoma last year & that was how the event was started. I will use part of the wood from this exchange for donations to the cause for next year, I will also send you back something from the finished wood for your generousity.

http://www.noahfest.com/

Bill


----------



## windyridgebowman (Oct 8, 2013)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> Charles I will take a box for shipping small, med or Large Flat rate if you still have one. My cousin does a charity event every fall for children with cancer. It is called "Noahfest" in Bedford , Va. They just had the 2nd annual event end of Sept. His son was battling a rare form of lymphoma last year & that was how the event was started. I will use part of the wood from this exchange for donations to the cause for next year, I will also send you back something from the finished wood for your generousity.
> 
> http://www.noahfest.com/
> 
> Bill



You got it Bill, PM me your info. I will get you a lfrb ready.


----------



## imanseau (Oct 8, 2013)

Send PM info. Pen blanks will be best, save the larger stuff for projects that need it.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Oct 8, 2013)

I still have quite a bit of this to donate. I have pepper-mill sizes down to pen blanks. This is all good wood, no junk. Just not quite up to par for this crowd, and I don't want to fool with E-bay.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Oct 11, 2013)

Pm your paypal so I can send you the cost of shipping friend. I know it is for charity but you shouldn't have to donate the wood & the shipping cost.

Box showed up today nice stuff, beings the next event is not until Next fall I will get you something made from your wood & back in the mail to you.

Bill


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 11, 2013)

Seeing topics like this makes me feel warm n fuzzy inside. Thanx.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Oct 15, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Seeing topics like this makes me feel warm n fuzzy inside. Thanx.



I still have plenty??????


----------



## penturner51 (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm turning pens for the military so I could use any pen blanks that you want to get rid of. Please send me paypal info and I'll get $ out to you.
Thanks so much!


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 15, 2013)

windyridgebowman said:


> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing topics like this makes me feel warm n fuzzy inside. Thanx.
> ...



Oh, I'm good. Thank you though..... I just wanted to express my fuzzyness.


----------



## Woodsman (Oct 18, 2013)

imanseau said:


> I'll be brining a group of my airman to woodcraft for a turnathon soon. They will be making pens to send to deployed troops and wounded warriors. Woodcraft does provide all the kits and wood, but last year all they had was oak and maple. I plan on brining some nicer wood to use.
> 
> Ian



At the risk of hijacking this post, I would be inclined to ship you some blanks if you would let me know how many you can use. At present, I have pecan, hickory, bois d'Arc, mesquite, and box elder. I could easily cut some red cedar as well. 

Offer valid for anyone supporting our military.


----------



## Final Strut (Oct 18, 2013)

I turn pens for our Troop and the missionaries that serve for our church as well as donate game calls to several NWTF banquets and charity auctions throughout the year. A box of assorted sizes of blanks would be great. PM me payment info for the shipping if this fits your criteria for donations.

Thanks, Scott


----------



## bamafatboy (Oct 18, 2013)

I will take aaa box if you still haave some. I turn pens for our troops as well. I can send you a money order for shipping, if that is ok. Pen blanks will be fine, and if you have larger pieces, I can cut em up. I will your address to send the MO to. Thanks, Keith


----------

